# Dark Eldar Colour schemes...



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Righto, I decided (upon purchasing parts for a new DE lord), that i wanted to begin afresh.

I past collected a 'Kabal of the Black heart' army, the one led by Asdrubeal Vect.

This colour scheme was heavily black, Silver Trim and spikes, Gold Decoration and Blood red helmets. Plumes would vary from squad to squad. This is GW bog standard DE army.

But, i have had a change of heart, and don't want to re-paint all 5k points ish.
So im beginning in pasteurs new.

I have hit upon 4 schemes.

A dark blue with silver trim etc. Much like the one on the front of the Dark Eldar codex. I would use Whites on details, and all cloth would be black/Charcoal. Blades would be silver.

OR

Black base with a Neon Green trim. Armour areas would be heavily varnished in gloss varnish. Skulls/face masks would be gleaming White (6 or so coats worth). Plumes would be reds/greys. Cloth would be black or white. Blades would be silver.

OR

Same as above, but Neon Pink instead of green.

OR 

Same as the above again, but with birght purple instead of Green.

What do you think?

(Lord will be on the WIP soon, along with a couple of warriors, just waiting for GS and parts to arrive)


----------



## Pandorav3 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd personally do the dark blue trim with silver.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The dark blue with silver looks good that is how I painted one of my dark eldar armies. 
You could of course go very radical like I did and painted mine bone white armor with dark red trim.

Post some pics in the modeling seciton once you get them going. We hardly every see any DE stuff in there.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Neon Pink, I think. Rave paint would look fucking awesome.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Nothing scarier than doped DE waving glow-sticks. Rave colours all the way!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Nothing scarier than doped DE waving glow-sticks. :biggrin: Rave colours all the way!


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

My DE warriors are liche purple base with warlock highlight, green eyes and energy orbs/cells. dirty silver spikes and guns. I like purple ;D


----------



## MR. SNEAKY (Jan 17, 2011)

GW

MaximusPrime lol


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

see my DE if you wana see neon green in action, but i do use orkhide shade as my base colour rather then black.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Of the diiferent schemes i prefer the dark blue with silver trims.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I think your Neon green strong highlight idea sounds awesome. It's close to my Vespid, although I'm doing a very dark green followed by successive (very dry) drybrushed highlights of ice blue up to shadow grey, and such a paint scheme really stands out.

If you're doing gleaming white on armor plates, I suggest a thin coat of 'Ardcoat (or Vallejo glossy varnish) on top to make it look like porcelain


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

paint them in UV paint lol


----------

